# Anyone here know what mil pac sealant is?



## tubbster (Nov 2, 2008)

The local stove shop never heard of it.

The Napoleon (boy, did the stove shop have an opinion on that!) stove recommends mil pac to seal the flue collar.


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard of it.  It's really messy stuff -  imagine tooth paste made of dirt and tar.  So I'd suggest placing newspapaer over your unit and hearth when using it, and when you put it on the flue, add it to the male parts so any extra goops inside the pipe instead of all over the outside.


----------



## tubbster (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, NOBODY local had heard of it, and I needed to get the job done. I settled for Rutland stove cement, rated for 2000*. 

Seems to me, If you are going to sell the corresponding venting kit with a stove, and it requires some weird unobtainium, it should be included with kit! Shame on them!

Hope it works!


----------



## tubbster (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, BTW, Thanks R&D;. You are a valuable resource here!


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah sure - and I agree, its not a common type of sealant so they should have included it or spec'd a few others. I'd use RTV silicone on the outer pipe just to be sure it's sealed. The stove cement will harden and become brittle since it's so thin just like concrete would and after the pipe expands and contracts for several cycles the cement will break lose in places. So I'd use RTV on the outer pipe to be sure the pipe never leaks inside the house.

Don't just take my word for it though, call Jotuls customer service and ask them what else you can use. Sorry have to say that for insurance purposes....... hh:


----------



## vindeta (Dec 12, 2008)

where can I get milpac?


----------



## stoveguy13 (Dec 12, 2008)

If you are requesting this my guess is that you bought a mendota your dealer should be able to get it for you.


----------



## tubbster (Dec 12, 2008)

I was told by Napoleon when I called them "Any dealer should have it".

Well, I called about 8 of them, and NADA. It only infuriated me, that all these dealers are installing the product AGAINST the required install instructions.

HEY NAPOLEON: IF YOU REQUIRE UNOBTAINIUM TO USE YOUR PRODUCT, YOU SHOULD INCLUDE IT WITH YOUR PRODUCT!


----------



## stoveguy13 (Dec 12, 2008)

i would not worry about it but pm if you want i can help


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sealers on a gas unit??? Are these mfgs in the dark ages? Snap the pipe on and go, that's how all the stuff we use works. Furnace/Stove cement is worthless, I have serviced many fireplaces with that crap on the first joint, 90% of it is laying on the burner pan after it gets brittle and falls off.


----------



## Metal (Dec 29, 2008)

If you can't find Mill-Pac, Rutland sells a product called Seal It Right which is about the same thing (withstands 800ºF temps and remains flexible).  I am surprised no one in your area stocks Mill-Pac.  Many appliance manufacturers have it in their installation instructions.


----------



## Titus (Dec 29, 2008)

Some places carry it. The biggest problem you may have had in searching.. it has 2 "L's". Mill-Pac Black. My online searching revealed:

http://www.stove-parts.net/Mill_Pac_Black_High_temperature_sealant_p/15-1010.htm
http://stores.thechimneysource.com/-strse-17)-Silicones-and-Cements/Categories.bok
http://www.chimneycricket.com/chimney-repair-products.htm

Seems to be made, or repped, by:
http://www.trocki-gordonsupply.com/millpac.html


I suspect that MILL-PAC BLACK is used as a standard "spec" item when writing instructions, but there are many high-temperature silicone sealants that will do as well.


----------

